# 2011 SST 2.0 Internal Rattle



## hmartine_67 (Aug 14, 2013)

Is anyone experiencing this type of noise? I have checked every cable, nut, etc. to make sure they are tighten. Still, I hear this rattle noise inside the bike's down-tube. Any ideas of what might be causing this? It's annoying.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## hmartine_67 (Aug 14, 2013)

*[UPDATE]*
I took the bike to the shop so they can take a look at it. The mechanic was puzzled by the "rattling" noise inside the downtown. He said it could be a cable, but who knows.
I will keep you posted.


----------



## Oldlegs (Aug 10, 2013)

There have been many complaints about the internal cable rattling on the 2012 SST. I have a 2013 SST 60cm frame and haven't had that problem yet. May be due my changing the stem to FSA C90 (carbon/aluminum hybrid) and the handlebar to carbon fiber also, don't know. All I know is my bike now weighs 17.05 lbs on the stock Oval 535 wheels and 15.8 lbs with my White Mountain Wheels installed.


----------



## hmartine_67 (Aug 14, 2013)

By any chances, do you know or heard _what cable_ causes it? The mechanic even mentioned the internal rib that the SST has in the downtown as being the potential cause of this noise.
I hope you don't have this issue because it is very annoying and distracting.


----------



## hmartine_67 (Aug 14, 2013)

[UPDATE]
Problem solved!! 
I got my bike back from the shop. Thinking it was something unusual, the mechanic contacted Fuji and was told that it could be the brake cables that needed to be rerouted. The noise was still there after he finished with the cable. He then turned the bike upside down and noticed something loose inside. To make it short, it was a washer or nut that was just loose inside the frame. He took it out and the noise was gone.
And that was that!!!


----------



## Oldlegs (Aug 10, 2013)

The rear brake cable seems to be the culprit most of the time. The internal cable rattles against it's housing.


----------



## beeballman (Sep 19, 2013)

I bought a 2013 SST 3.0 with the same issue, took it to the Bike shop and they fixed it. There is an access port to get to the cable, it was the rear brake cable in the top tube rattling at every bump. They put on several plastic tie wraps along the cable and when they UN-curled inside the top tube they act like a shock absorb er so now there is no rattle at all. pretty cool fix and inexpensive.


----------



## avantcorevb (Mar 26, 2014)

hmartine_67 said:


> [UPDATE]
> Problem solved!!
> I got my bike back from the shop. Thinking it was something unusual, the mechanic contacted Fuji and was told that it could be the brake cables that needed to be rerouted. The noise was still there after he finished with the cable. He then turned the bike upside down and noticed something loose inside. To make it short, it was a washer or nut that was just loose inside the frame. He took it out and the noise was gone.
> And that was that!!!


He took it out and the noise was gone? Gee, I hope it wasn't a loose washer or nut that was actually needed...


----------

